# Impact of steroids on BGs



## AlisonF (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi. I'll be having steroids to mature the baby's lungs prior to csection next week. From everything I've read I should in theory expect the first injection to raise insulin requirements by about 20%, with the second injection raising them by about 50%. Is that what other people have experienced? Plus how soon after the injection did the rise start and roughly how long did it last? 

Thanks

Ali


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hiya...I had to have the steroid jabs prior to my first baby's birth but I honestly could not give you a quantative value for how they affected things.  Normally though I'd agree that a rise is likely but as ever I guess it depends on other factors as to how much & at what rate...all I can suggest is test & correct & then try not to stress - I'm sure that even if you do run a bit high for a short while it won't have a big affect on baby. 

Do you mind me asking why you need the shots? Usually they give them when baby's going to put in an early appearance, my first was early due to PET & my second was early too (got an extra week!) because the placenta started to fail - in the second case that caused me lots of hypos, so I doubt I'd have noticed much effect from steroid jabs...if that all makes sense?! 

Hope things are going well & you're not feeling stressed by everything. Xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 18, 2013)

I've just read your blog on this, wow that struck a chord!! 

For what it's worth, my two sections were described as 'semi elective emergency c sections' (lol)...and actually they were amazing.  Having the epidural feels weird, but is honestly not bad (despite what some people will say!). The room does feel very busy (bye bye dignity! ) but the advantage of it being planned (or even half planned!) is everything's calm & under control. I got to kiss & hold both babies briefly, and with my second got a lovely long skin to skin cuddle in recovery afterwards - it was Amazing! We even got to take photos during the births (discretely angled of course!).  Both births were far better experiences that I had expected. It does feel a bit odd, you don't feel pain but you do feel a bit of tugging etc (honestly not as gross as that sounds!) 

If you know when you're due for delivery you can being hand expressing colustrum in the days before (assuming you want to try breast feeding that is)...la leche league do some good leaflets on that, bf & diabetes, c section etc. the best tip I can give you however, is buy some of those awful looking stretchy mesh post op knickers from jojomamanbebe or the NCT - they look hideous but will be much appreciated post op, trust me! 

My second best tip is really, really don't try to do much in the weeks after the birth - just looking after baby will be enough work so be prepared to ignore all housework etc...!

Now I'll shut up & stop offering unrequested advice, sorry!!!


----------



## AlisonF (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips Twitchy, they're great, really useful. I'm off to see the breastfeeding team tomorrow to get some containers to express colostrum into.  

I was surprised at the need for steroids as I'll be having my C-section at 38 weeks, but the guidelines were recently updated and now recommend steroids for any C-section earlier than 39 weeks.


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool  That's great that you've got that far - I only managed 34 & 35 weeks lol.  Sorry about the tips overload, couldn't help myself! 

All the very best! X


----------



## AlisonF (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I survived the steroids! I managed it myself with pump and CGM and peaked at around 11 so I'm very happy with that. I've written up the experience here in case it's of use to anyone else: http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2013/04/the-ultimate-combo-steroids-diabetes-and-pregnancy/


----------

